
What should Microsoft do with mothballed Encarta content?  - rayvega
http://www.techflash.com/What_should_Microsoft_do_with_mothballed_Encarta_content_42187922.html
======
asciilifeform
It and all of the human effort that went into it will vanish forever into the
ether. That is the customary fate of shuttered projects in this age of
infinitely stretchable copyrights.

How marvelously efficient free-market competition is!

------
Tangurena
The information will be locked up. And some will continue to be sold, like
Corbis' photos. Nothing will be given away. Far too much of this happens with
sites. Think of it as a version of "taking your ball and going home."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=539921>

